# sqiurrel tournaments



## PaulHuskey (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm pretty new to the forms here. I've mostly followed the waterfowl forum. Just wondered if anyone knows of any squirrel compititions that are coming up? 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Chrome squirrel tournament...http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=525052


----------



## PaulHuskey (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------

